# كيف نشهد للمسيح



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

*كيف نشهد للمسيح* 
:download:
 
 نشعر بكثير من الخزى ونتساءل: "هل من الممكن أن نصير شهداء؟" وهنا يجيبنا القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: "هل تظن أن الصلب على خشبة فقط هو طريق الشهادة؟ لو كان الأمر كذلك لحرم أيوب من إكليله، لكنه تألم أكثر من شهداء كثيرين، لقد قاس الآلام من كل جانب: من جهة ممتلكاته وأولاده وشخصه وزوجته وأصدقائه وأعدائه وحتى خدمته، لأجل هذا أقول أن أيوب كان شهيداً".
وارجوا أن أضع أمامك يا رفيقى الشاب بعض مواقف على طريق الشهادة، لنمتحن أنفسنا معاً أمامها:

أولاً: أشهد للمسيح فى حياتك الخاصة :
قف يا أخى الشاب أمام جسدك وحروبه المتعددة، موقف الشهيد، فحين تحرمه من لذة الخطية بفرح، وحين تمنعه من لذة الطعام بفرح، وحين تقمعه بفرح فيسهر ويصلى، وحين تستعبده بفرح فيسجد إلى الأرض مرات كثيرة، ويرفع اليدين إلى السماء مرات كثيرة، ويقرع الصدر بندم الخطاة الراجعين إلى بيت الآب. حين تحيا هذا كله فأنت فى طريق الشهداء. 
لهذا يوصينا الرسول قائلاً: "أطلب إليكم أيها الأخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية" (رو 1:12)، "لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو 20:6).
الشاب الذى يضع نصب عينيه شعار الرسول بولس: "الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب والرب للجسد" (1كو 13:6)، ويحيا فى روح التوبة الصادقة والطلب المستمر للنعمة كل يوم، يتحول إلى هيكل للروح القدس، ويتقدس جسده وحواسه بنقاوة مباركة. ولكن هذه الحالة هى رهن الأمانة والإجتهاد والتدقيق، كما أنها رهن مواقف معينة، نشهد فيها ضد الجسد وشهواته، سواء فى حياتنا السرية أو العلنية.
نحن أحياناً نرجع فى الصيف مجهدين من الخدمة فى النادى، لا نكاد نتمكن من الوقوف للصلاة، وفى أيام الصوم نهرب من آلام الجوع والعطش، بل كثيراً ما نتمرد على فكرة الصوم ومفعوله كذبيحة حب مطهرة، ولا نرضى أن نجهد أنفسنا فى مطانيات أو قرع للصدر.. فلنبدأ وقفتنا أمام الجسد لنقدمه ذبيحة مقدسة لله.
الرسول بطرس يضع أمامنا طريقاً للطهارة إذ يقول: "فإذ قد تألم المسيح لأجلنا بالجسد تسلحوا أنتم أيضاً بهذه النية، فإن من تألم بالجسد كف عن الخطيئة" (1بط 1:4).
فنضع أمامنا صورة الرب المصلوب، ولنقدم أجسادنا مذبوحة على صليب المحبة ونية الطهارة.

ثانياً: أشهد للمسيح أمام أصدقائك :
معروف أن شبابنا يعانى ضغوطاً كثيرة من الجو المحيط به المدرسة والشارع وبالأكثر من الجماعة التى ارتبط بها، لهذا نرى المراهق يخضع بسرعة لتأثير الجماعة وإتجاهاتها بطريقة عمياء خصوصاً إذا كان شاعراً بنوع من النقص بسبب عيب خلقى أو إجتماعى أو نفسى أو عملى. وهكذا تراه يستكمل عجزه ببعض السطحيات التافهة، إما فى طريق النجاسة والاستهتار أو فى طريق التقليد لغيره من الشبان المنطلقين فى الخطيئة، إذ أن شخصياتهم تستهويه، فيرتبط بعادات قد تتأصل فيه وتدمر حياته، كالعادات الشهوانية والتدخين والسلوك المنحرف فى الطرقات وأسلوب تربية الشعر وارتداء الثياب.. الخ.
وحينما يبدأ الشاب طريق التوبة يصطدم للفور بهذه الجماعة وتلك الإتجاهات المنحرفة، ويجد مشقة كبيرة فى البداية من نحو الشهادة للطريق الجديد أمام أصدقائه. ولكن هذا الإمتحان العسير إذا اجتازه الشاب بنجاح وإصرار على طريق المسيح، تعقبه بركات غامرة سواء فى مجال النصرة على الخطيئة أو السلام الداخلى أو النمو الروحى فى شخصية متكاملة نفسياً وإجتماعياً وروحياً.
أما الشاب المتردد فيكون جباناً أمام أصدقائه، ونيته المتقهقرة مهيأة دائماً للهرب، لذلك فهو يفزع من نقد زملائه واستهزائهم به، ويتحرج من الإفصاح عن نواياه الجديدة، بل كثيراً ما يجامل على حساب طريق المسيح. هذا الشاب سيرجع حتماً إلى الخلف ما لم يحسم أموره ويحدد معالم شخصيته المسيحية وطريقه الجديد فى نوع من الشهادة الثابتة المحتملة والواثقة من أمجاد المسيح.



:smi411:



*أنا 
*
*مش هكمل العظة المنقولة دى*
*أنا عايزكم أنتم تكملوها بآرائكم وتعليقاتكم*
*والرب يباركم*​


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2010)

*من واجب كل مسيحي ان يشهد للمسيح من خلال سلوكه ومن خلال كلامه 
ولو فعل كل المسيحيين هذا الشيء لتغيرت حياة المجتمع نحو الافضل

"و اقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله " ( لو 12 : 8 )*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

قوزي قال:


> *من واجب كل مسيحي ان يشهد للمسيح من خلال سلوكه ومن خلال كلامه
> ولو فعل كل المسيحيين هذا الشيء لتغيرت حياة المجتمع نحو الافضل
> 
> "و اقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله " ( لو 12 : 8 )*


راااااااااااااااائع أستاذى قوزى
مرور كريم
ربنا يبارك حضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

تسلم الايادى
شكرا جدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> تسلم الايادى
> شكرا جدا​*


أشكر تشجيعكم المستمر لى
ربنا يبارك حضرتك


----------



## عادل نسيم (30 يناير 2010)

*دايماً ربنا موجود*
*( أرني بإيمان أعمالك فأريك بأعملي إيماتي ) أعمل المؤمن هي الشاهد علي إيمانه الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *دايماً ربنا موجود*
> *( أرني بإيمان أعمالك فأريك بأعملي إيماتي ) أعمل المؤمن هي الشاهد علي إيمانه الرب يبارك حياتك*


مرور كريم أستاذى عادل
فعلآ إيمان بدون أعمال ميت
الرب يباركم


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

100% روووووووووووعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> 100% روووووووووووعة


أشكرك أستاذى
و100% مرور كريم
الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى لمروركم المتميز
الرب يباركك


----------

